# Not able to connect to SSL vpn using Gentoo

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, i am not able to connect to my firewall in London using Gentoo Laptop. From all other laptops -Windows, Ubuntu, ,MAC I am able to connect without any issues. When I check the vpn logs on my machine, I see the below logs coming up continuously every time I am trying to connect :-

07/22/2014 22:46:25.053 [connect info     7549] User:   "s11user"

07/22/2014 22:46:25.053 [connect info     7549] Domain: "clients"

07/22/2014 22:46:25.053 [connect info     7549] Server: "ssl.guavatech.com:443"

07/22/2014 22:46:25.115 [general notice   7549] Connecting to ssl.guavatech.com:443...

07/22/2014 22:46:26.121 [connect warn     7549] SSL_get_peer_certificate: X509_V_ERR_INVALID_CA

07/22/2014 22:46:26.121 [general notice   7549] Connected.

07/22/2014 22:46:26.121 [general notice   7549] Logging in...

07/22/2014 22:46:27.955 [general notice   7549] Login successful.

07/22/2014 22:46:29.340 [epc     info     7549] Server don't support EPC check. Just pass EPC check

07/22/2014 22:46:31.974 [general notice   7549] SSL Connection is ready

07/22/2014 22:46:32.979 [general info     7549] Using new PPP frame encoding mechanism

07/22/2014 22:46:32.979 [general info     7549] Using PPP async mode (chosen by server) 

07/22/2014 22:46:32.979 [general info     7549] Connecting tunnel...

07/22/2014 22:46:32.987 [traffic error    7549] Error reading from pppd: 5 Input/output error

07/22/2014 22:46:32.987 [general notice   7549] SSL VPN logging out...

07/22/2014 22:46:34.480 [general notice   7549] SSL VPN connection is terminated.

07/22/2014 22:46:34.480 [config  info     7549] Loading saved profiles...

07/22/2014 22:46:34.480 [config  info     7549] Done.

07/22/2014 22:46:34.482 [gui     info     7549] NetExtender disconnected

Need you help in getting this fixed. 

Appreciate all your help in advance.

----------

## manu_leo

Just to add, I am using Sonicwall Net-extender VPN Client to connect securely to my firewall via Internet.

----------

